# New Tank need filter advice



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

so i decided to finally set up my 220 gallon tank 
just need some filter advice

i have a pro3e 2076 and a 2229 wet/dry
should i run both??
should i add another filter?

i think both filters should be able to handle any bio load i throw at it
maybe pick up a pair of ac110 as mechanical? or would 1 suffice?

Any input is much appreciated


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Nothing will do job as a skimmer. All mechanical filters should be cleaned as often as possible otherwise this is a storage for ammonia.

"A protein skimmer or foam fractionator is a device used mostly in saltwater aquaria to remove organic compounds from the water before they break down into nitrogenous waste. *Protein skimming is the only form of aquarium filtration that physically removes organic compounds before they begin to decompose, lightening the load on the biological filter and improving the water's redox potential.* Although the process of foam fractionation is commonly known for removal of waste from aquaria, it is, in fact, a rapidly developing chemical process used in the large-scale removal of contaminants from wastewater streams and the enrichment of solutions of biomolecules."

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

so ur saying addinga skimmer to a fw tank would be best?


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

There is no point to use a skimmer on a fresh water tank (the required micro bubbles just won't form properly...very little foaming action). Better off using Purigen and Matrix...excellent combo...you'll never need to replace your media.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Rubadub, I have a 220 gallon tank also (dry now, probably sell it). I ran *two* Fluval 405s, and *two* Fluval FX5s (Plus a AC110 Powerhead). All I can say is between filtration and waterflow, _there is almost no overdoing it on a tank this size._ I do suggest having a AquaClear 110 HOB Filter for the medias that you want to pay frequent attention to, but I did not use any media like this at the time.


----------

